# Canning & preserving



## koshergrl (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok, I'm on a kick. I got the pressure canner last year, and did one or two batches of green beans...work intensive, had to can one batch x 2, couldn't get the heat steady and then opened it too soon and lost a lot of the liquid.

Also last year I put up my first ever jam...it was peach jam...original plan was to can peaches, but being a novice, I didn't purchase the freestone variety, so I turned my canning peaches into peach jam and IT WAS YUMMY. 


I was sort of on the fence about how much I was going to use the pc, and put the canners away...but then I ate the beans through the fall (there really weren't all that many pints, like 7 or something) and that made a canning believer out of me.

This spring I have made orange marmalade, strawberry jam and applesauce using waterbath canning; I canned a large batch of chicken thighs and 1 lone quart of pork...all delish.

My kitchen is currently in preparation for POTATOES...I'm going to can them either tonight or tomorrow, and my fridge is full of carrots I have been hoarding for the same purpose.

I've turned into such an old granny. This is the stuff that gets me all happy these days. That and walking my dog.  The kids are gone for a few days, so what do I do? I get ready to can! hot dog!


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 14, 2013)

Strawberry jam.






  That ^^^ is applesauce and it is yummy. I made a small batch, only two three pints, and two are gone already.






  Chicken thighs...very, very easy.






Marmalade. Almost like free food; oranges are cheap and this stuff tastes amazing.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

I have 4 quarts of beans and a quart of barbecue pork in the canner now. If you never hear from me again, it means the beans exploded the pressure cooker, and I'm dead.

Please feed my dogs and kids.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Whoops, I only have 3 quarts of beans in...I forgot one and left it out. So we're having beans for dinner.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

The only thing i use my pressure caners for is tomato sauce. Ive not ventured out into anything else......

http://www.usmessageboard.com/food-and-wine/244185-tomatoes.html


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks great, Koshergirl!  Very nice.  I have a huge garden so I can everything pretty much.  I can tomatoes, okra pickles, squash pickles, green beans, pear preserves, I grow my own peppers for pickled squash and that kind of thing - I also have pear, apple, peach trees and can those - blackberry jam - all of that.    I can when I take anything out of the garden in bulk. It is very fresh.  So you noticed the difference between canned food and store bought food, eh?  You don't have all of those preservatives and junk in there.  What you are tasting is the actual food.  Best way to store food, imo. 

-Jeri


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

I haven't done tomatoes yet...I'm waiting until they go on sale. I'm beginning to think that will never happen.

In my mom's town, there used to be a big garden right on main street, some old guy kept it, and he had the best tomatoes I've had since I was a little girl (from my grandfolks' garden). I'd buy them by the huge bag full and just eat tomatoes for days and days. He must have died, though, he was pretty old and the last I checked in on the garden, it wasn't there.  But I do plan on making my own, eventually. I'm also waiting for green beans to go on sale. I don't think $3/lb is exactly a steal and that's what the one stand we have here had them for. Well it's a steal, but not by me...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I have 4 quarts of beans and a quart of barbecue pork in the canner now. If you never hear from me again, it means the beans exploded the pressure cooker, and I'm dead.
> 
> Please feed my dogs and kids.



lol You'll be fine.  Wear safety goggles if you are worried about it.  The waterbath canning is fun isn't it?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Waterbath canning is a walk in the park...
\
EXCEPT for the pesky jelling thing. I tried to make marmalade without pectin...but it never set up..I ended up adding pectin to all of it. Three batches.

I haven't made pickles yet...but I ran across an awesome recipe for pickled onions that I will probably hit pretty soon. I'll have my daughter help me with pickles..she's the one that loves them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I haven't done tomatoes yet...I'm waiting until they go on sale. I'm beginning to think that will never happen.
> 
> In my mom's town, there used to be a big garden right on main street, some old guy kept it, and he had the best tomatoes I've had since I was a little girl (from my grandfolks' garden). I'd buy them by the huge bag full and just eat tomatoes for days and days. He must have died, though, he was pretty old and the last I checked in on the garden, it wasn't there.  But I do plan on making my own, eventually. I'm also waiting for green beans to go on sale. I don't think $3/lb is exactly a steal and that's what the one stand we have here had them for. Well it's a steal, but not by me...



No, you need to find a farmers market.  They should have one by you.  Or else pick a farm in your area and you can pick the tomatoes yourself - they are much better and you won't be getting GM tomatoes!   You can find that in your local phone book or you can contact the agricultural extention office and ask them for a list of farmers selling in your area for you to pick yourself and buy by the bushel or pound or however they are doing it.  You need to grow some butter beans too.  Also rattlesnake pole beans and purple hall peas.  Those are the two best and the zuchini squash and crook neck squash - you can make soup in the winter out of that and you can also freeze it and pull it out for a quick dinner. 

It is better than anything you'll ever get in a restaurant.  Use the martha white corn bread in a cast iron skillet  with a little buttermilk instead of reg. milk and that is dinner. - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

You are paying way too much buying from a store.  Wait and see what you'll save going direct to the farmer.  

-Jeri


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

I love squash, particularly zucchini. 

Next year, I have determined I AM going to have my own garden. I wanted to this year but I didn't get moving on it soon enough.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Looks great, Koshergirl!  Very nice.  I have a huge garden so I can everything pretty much.  I can tomatoes, okra pickles, squash pickles, green beans, pear preserves, I grow my own peppers for pickled squash and that kind of thing - I also have pear, apple, peach trees and can those - blackberry jam - all of that.    I can when I take anything out of the garden in bulk. It is very fresh.  So you noticed the difference between canned food and store bought food, eh?  You don't have all of those preservatives and junk in there.  What you are tasting is the actual food.  Best way to store food, imo.
> 
> -Jeri



*perks up*

did you say.... pare preserves?  recipe or it did not happen!!


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Waterbath canning is a walk in the park...
> \
> EXCEPT for the pesky jelling thing. I tried to make marmalade without pectin...but it never set up..I ended up adding pectin to all of it. Three batches.
> 
> I haven't made pickles yet...but I ran across an awesome recipe for pickled onions that I will probably hit pretty soon. I'll have my daughter help me with pickles..she's the one that loves them.



add a grated apple....and use a candy thermometer! 215-220 is gel!


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

The problem with farmer's markets around here is you have to drive miles to get to them. Which eats into the budget...I know the stuff is better, but the cost is affected by the $30 I spend on gas.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Waterbath canning is a walk in the park...
> ...



So they say....I think it is all a conspiracy.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

But berries are coming on soon...we have huckle, salal and blackberries...also elder and salmon...and red huckleberries, but there's never enough of those to do anything with except just pop them in your mouth.

My yard is FULL of blackberries....they're on the hill, they're at the top of my driveway...more than I can ever put to use. If only I had known this last year when we drove around aimlessly looking for blackberries. I did find them...and then parked in my driveway right up against the blackberries and thought...DOH! What a bozo. 

So be thinking of splendid things to do with blackberries. I'm going to have a go at making wine.

I guess salal is really high in pectin, btw.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> The problem with farmer's markets around here is you have to drive miles to get to them. Which eats into the budget...I know the stuff is better, but the cost is affected by the $30 I spend on gas.




get rid of the dogs and plant a garden KG!


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> But berries are coming on soon...we have huckle, salal and blackberries...also elder and salmon...and red huckleberries, but there's never enough of those to do anything with except just pop them in your mouth.
> 
> My yard is FULL of blackberries....they're on the hill, they're at the top of my driveway...more than I can ever put to use. If only I had known this last year when we drove around aimlessly looking for blackberries. I did find them...and then parked in my driveway right up against the blackberries and thought...DOH! What a bozo.
> 
> ...




omg...i made my first batch of blackberry jam last week!


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

It is most divine.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]



I've never tried to post a photo on this board before but if you see a green garden that is mine.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

I made blackberry jelly last year; it was the only thing I did in the wb last year and my first go...it ended up with a real soft set, but it was good and we gobbled it like pigs anyway. 

There's nothing quite like a pb&j sammich with homemade blackberry jelly.

Unless it's a pb&j with homemade grape jelly...my gramma used to make grape jelly that was amazing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

Nope.  It doesn't work.  Hmmm... let me go ask someone.  I'll be back.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh oh! You click on the square with teh mountain in it, above the reply box you're writing in, and you drop your link in there.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried to post a photo on this board before but if you see a green garden that is mine.



are you posting the pic from your computer or a hosting site? Cuz i dont see it. 

if you want to post a pic from your computer.... you must the the "go advanced"  option.... and then upload a pic in the "manage attachments" section.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I made blackberry jelly last year; it was the only thing I did in the wb last year and my first go...it ended up with a real soft set, but it was good and we gobbled it like pigs anyway.
> 
> There's nothing quite like a pb&j sammich with homemade blackberry jelly.
> 
> Unless it's a pb&j with homemade grape jelly...my gramma used to make grape jelly that was amazing.





candy thermometer!!!!  215-220. 


also... you can make killer blackberry syrup!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

photobucket.  It still doesn't work though.  Are you talking about the mountain thingy that is on the envelope box?  lol!  Some computer guy is reading this and saying omg!  This is computer language?


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> photobucket.  It still doesn't work though.  Are you talking about the mountain thingy that is on the envelope box?  lol!  Some computer guy is reading this and saying omg!  This is computer language?




ok..

in photo bucket.... 

click on the photo you want.... over on the side there are "image codes" 
you want the one in the box next to.... "image" 

copy and past that whole code into the post.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes! 
Go to your photobucket photo, and copy the image url...you can do it by clicking on the image address, or right clicking, and going to 'photo info" or whatever it is, and then copying the url...

Then come here, open up a reply box...click on the mountain square image, and drop your url into it.

back over the http:// that's already in the box, it's redundant.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> photobucket.  It still doesn't work though.  Are you talking about the mountain thingy that is on the envelope box?  lol!  Some computer guy is reading this and saying omg!  This is computer language?






use the "go advanced" for your posts...


in all of that stuff ^^^ above the posting box.... you have you B _I_ U......ect. 

keep going along to the left...and you come to some symbols..... there is an earth... something with a red X through it... some papers...

and then a yellow box with a mountain! 

if you want to post a pic from the web... you get the url... hit that box... delete out whats in the box and add your link.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Yes!
> Go to your photobucket photo, and copy the image url...you can do it by clicking on the image address, or right clicking, and going to 'photo info" or whatever it is, and then copying the url...
> 
> Then come here, open up a reply box...click on the mountain square image, and drop your url into it.
> ...



photo bucket formats the url for you.... you dont need to use the mountain box(image coding) 

you just post everything in the "image" box....and you are good to go to just post it in.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you, I'll try it you guys.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

I did it!  That is my garden.  To the far right is where my pet bulls lean to is.  He came over the fence on other side ( no barbed wire there ) and walked through the middle of my garden the other night.  Getting him back in was quite a fiasco.  Anyhow, that is why the right side of the garden is wiped out.  Those were string beans.  He ate them all.  - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you both!  I'll go get a photo of my bull.  He is a real sweetie pie.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah bulls don't make the best of pets, lol.


----------



## Hyrcanus (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I have 4 quarts of beans and a quart of barbecue pork in the canner now. If you never hear from me again, it means the beans exploded the pressure cooker, and I'm dead.
> 
> Please feed my dogs and kids.



you're not kosher?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

Mine was raised on a bottle.  His mother wouldn't take to him as he was left in the field - then he got alenated by the big bulls ( Red angus bulls full grown are 2000 lbs )  Mine is a baby - he is only 9 months old.  He weights over 800 lbs but will grow to about 2000 lbs.  He is a beauty.  Here he is.  ( I don't ever give my pets names out on the internet because I don't want anyone calling them by name.  I don't need anyone trying to kidnap my pets! People can call him Mr. E. though.  That can be his screen name.   lol.  - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

I took this photo the other day.  It is a better close up of his face.   He is a beautiful bull.  Great personality too!  My best buddy!


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

I have field envy.

We had a Santa Gertrudis/angus bully.

He was a mean sob. When he was a year, he was dinner...before he could get any REAL size on him. His grandfather was a S. G. bull named "Hillary" whose shoulders, when he was laying down chewing his cut, were about chin high to me when I was 14.

All our pictures of our bully were taken from a distance, lol.

And he went through fences too. And our milk cows would all follow him, up into the neighbors' yards (if we were lucky) where they would decimate their fruit trees...

Or, alternately, up the John Day River and into BLM land, where I would have to follow them and bring them back.

Not fun.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

We have to cut the grass for him before he'll eat it.  He was spoiled on sweet feed and hand feeding too long and has just started eating grass.  But you have to cut it or he won't touch it.  He's picky.

 - Jeri


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> I took this photo the other day.  It is a better close up of his face.   He is a beautiful bull.  Great personality too!  My best buddy!




Awwwwwww....

I was very attached to one of our milk cows that I raised from 3 days old. 

The thing is, when she was 700 lbs she still ran towards me bawling and kicking and throwing her head around, just like she did when she was 50 lbs!



I've had cow feet clack about 2 inches from my ears on more than one occasion...they sound like castanets.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> I did it!  That is my garden.  To the far right is where my pet bulls lean to is.  He came over the fence on other side ( no barbed wire there ) and walked through the middle of my garden the other night.  Getting him back in was quite a fiasco.  Anyhow, that is why the right side of the garden is wiped out.  Those were string beans.  He ate them all.  - Jeri





good job on posting the pic!!! 


and i am SO jealous of your garden!!!!


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

If you're going to keep him, you need to get a ring for his nose.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> I took this photo the other day.  It is a better close up of his face.   He is a beautiful bull.  Great personality too!  My best buddy!




aaaawwwww


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I have field envy.
> 
> We had a Santa Gertrudis/angus bully.
> 
> ...



No, my bull is a sweetheart.  Your bulls must not have been bottle fed.  Now my bull will charge someone in the field if he don't know you but I know how to stop him so he will come to a halt on a dime.  I have to watch opening a cowgate and getting between gate and barbed wire but I get in the there with him, he loves to have his neck scratched and rub up against me.  He is a big baby.   He thinks I'm his mother.  He adores me.  lol...  

 I'd like to get some training for him to do a few things but I doubt he'll be running an obstacle course or anything.   We are raising red angus cattle but they will never be pets.  He is.  He will be with me until he goes to heaven.   Jeremiah had a bull.   Not a bullfrog.  Who knew? 



- Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I took this photo the other day.  It is a better close up of his face.   He is a beautiful bull.  Great personality too!  My best buddy!
> ...



Isn't that cute?  People have no idea what they are missing!  Animals are the best.  I love them all.   

My bull ran towards me yesterday while I was trying to take his picture so finally I had to go to the other side of fence to make him stand still.  Otherwise they come out blurry.  He was just excited to see me, like your cow was to see you.  When they get to 7 - 800 lbs they are still a baby but you have to treat them like a teenager.   They don't know their own strength.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I took this photo the other day.  It is a better close up of his face.   He is a beautiful bull.  Great personality too!  My best buddy!
> ...



He loves women!  If you talk baby talk to him he will say Moooo!  He will come right to you when you talk to him.  He just melts your heart.   He loves attention!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I did it!  That is my garden.  To the far right is where my pet bulls lean to is.  He came over the fence on other side ( no barbed wire there ) and walked through the middle of my garden the other night.  Getting him back in was quite a fiasco.  Anyhow, that is why the right side of the garden is wiped out.  Those were string beans.  He ate them all.  - Jeri
> ...



Thank you, Syrenn.  It is alot of work but it is worth it once it gets going!  - Jeri  p.s. thank you for telling me how to post the photo on this board also.  I appreciate it.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



we have a friend who has texas long horns..... BIG damn cows! the bull was called Big Time... and holy shit he thought he was a puppy. The first time i met him....i was carrying the bucked of treats... and OMG... he came running at a full charge. 

So from WAY over there...i could barely hear him.... rick is screaming..... "pick up a stick!!! pick up a stick!" ... wtf....   so i picked up this stick that looked like a piece of spaghetti and held it out....and Big Time  stopped dead in his tracks.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




i know its a lot of work! .... but i would love to have space to do that. Me ...i am container growing in stolen space at work. LOL

any time.... there is always help out there...all you have to do is ask. Just make sure your photo bucket does not have your real name on it...and it is set to private


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I didn't get a stick, darnit!

jeremiah has cow manure for his garden, too.

Cool.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



im sure if he had not stopped at the stick... rick would have shot him. I am not sure the stick would have worked on your bull... but it worked for him.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

No, the stick wouldn't have worked, lol. Jeremiah your bull is only a baby still. He'll get bigger, and smarter, and more bully...be careful!

Today's work (or part of it):







Pork on the left, beans on the right. Not beautiful, but quick dinners I will be grateful for at a later date.....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great, Koshergirl!  Very nice.  I have a huge garden so I can everything pretty much.  I can tomatoes, okra pickles, squash pickles, green beans, pear preserves, I grow my own peppers for pickled squash and that kind of thing - I also have pear, apple, peach trees and can those - blackberry jam - all of that.    I can when I take anything out of the garden in bulk. It is very fresh.  So you noticed the difference between canned food and store bought food, eh?  You don't have all of those preservatives and junk in there.  What you are tasting is the actual food.  Best way to store food, imo.
> ...



Sorry so late in answering this!  I just came online, Syrenn.  Here is recipe for pear preserves.

Peel September pears from a September pear tree - until you fill up a 4 or 5 gallon pot - size you'd can in.  Pour 4 pounds of sugar over the top and let it sit over night.  The juices will begin to sit on the bottom and you will be cooking it in the pear juice and sugar.  Next day put it on stove, bring it to a low boil - simmer and with a wooden spoon - stir it.  Keep an eye on it and keep stirring while you are getting your canning material ready.  Boil your jars and your lids.    You are going to be cooking this down for a long time so just watch for it do get a darker brown color and drip off the spoon like syrup.  The slices of pears will be seen through - transparent almost - also - make sure you cut those pears into chunks like you'd pull an tangerine apart and see.  That is good enough.  When its ready pour it into your jars -  put your rings on - the lid sealed down and eventually you'll hear them start popping.  They are good for about 7 yrs.  on your shelf.  Some people say longer but I like to play it safe.  - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> No, the stick wouldn't have worked, lol. Jeremiah your bull is only a baby still. He'll get bigger, and smarter, and more bully...be careful!
> 
> Today's work (or part of it):
> 
> ...



thanks, Koshergirl.  I'm careful with him.  You did a very good job with the canning. Your food is going to taste so much better that way.  I hate store bought food out of a can or frozen.  Yuck.  It's cheaper to grow it anyhow.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

The beans are still swelling in the jar...I won't have so much liquid or headspace by the time they're finished, I think.

I didn't fill enough. My first pressure canning was green beans and I kept losing all the water out of the jars; I thought it was because I was overfilling so I developed a paranoia about filling them too full.

In retrospect, I think it was just that the temp fluctuated too much.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I want some long horns.  I like the big ones.   I originally wanted to raise Buffalo as the meat is leaner.  Ted Turner was big on that and opened a restaurant chain.  I think they are magnificent animals.  Beautiful. Their heads are huge.  The Red Angus Bulls and Heifers are huge - this one is a prize - a rancher friend of mine said it was a the finest looking bull he had ever seen.  He will be twice this size grown, Syrenn.  

Your story about the stick is hysterical!  It reminds me of a story my aunt told me.  She said they all took a trip to Ireland years ago to visit a cousin.  The cousin said when you come up to the farm you'll see our dog.  Just remember the bible character Luke.  Yell Luke and he will stop in his tracks. If he doesn't hear his name he will become aggressive.  lol. 

So my grandmother, grandfather, aunt and cousins pile out of this car to visit the cousin.  They get out of the car, gather their luggage and suddenly here comes this massive dog!  He is barking and charging right towards them!  My grandfather yells Jesus, Mary, Joseph, my aunt yells Mark, Simon Peter, then someone yelled LUKE!  And he stopped dead in his tracks!  lol.  They almost ran through half the bible characters of the New Testament before they got it right!   Thank God!   - Jeri


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

I made the mistake of trying to bond my Great Pyrenees pup with our cows.

It didn't work out too well. They tried to bond him to the dirt....

there are two things to remember about cows...

Well there are more than two but for now, just two...

1. If a calf makes a particular bawling noise, every mama cow and every bull in the pasture is going to go on the warpath. Every head will come up and they will come on the run.

2. If you have a dog in the field and the cows are chasing it, it's going to hide behind you...and cows just don't care. 

You're welcome, lol.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Well some people use a small stick that has an electric zap that does not hurt them but they don't like it.  I don't use one of those.  I clap my hands if I want him to back off.  If I pick up a stick he will think it is one of those and the rancher I bought him from did have one.   That is why the long horn stopped when you picked up the stick.  He knows what that is.   - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2013)

syrenn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Well some people use a small stick that has an electric zap that does not hurt them but they don't like it.  I don't use one of those.  I clap my hands if I want him to back off.  If I pick up a stick he will think it is one of those and the rancher I bought him from did have one.   That is why the long horn stopped when you picked up the stick.  He knows what that is.   - Jeri 

 p.s. I am a her but yes the cow manure is good but chicken manure is actually the best -  you have to blend that into the soil or it will burn the plants.  I don't use any chemicals or artificial products in my soil.  It is all natural.  I am planning  to build a green house that will be hydroponics - it uses the fish excement from the water that circulates from your fish pond.   - I'm building the waterfall and fishpond next - I just finished my patio.  Now that I know how to put up photos I will put up the patio before and after pics.  I used a paver mold and a tooth brush to do the entire patio project.   - Jeri


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I made the mistake of trying to bond my Great Pyrenees pup with our cows.
> 
> It didn't work out too well. They tried to bond him to the dirt....
> 
> ...


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I tell ya though.... we all carry guns there.(of course that time..i didnt!).... rick insisted on it. (oops my bad)  He flat out told us if we are charged... shoot to kill. One of the neighbors bulls charged its owner and hit him square in the chest... and killed him. After that that was the farm rule.... carry a gun. 

The also got a "Bevo" One of the Texas A&M mascot longhorns when it was retired....  Now that was one spoiled bull!!!


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Bulls are dangerous. Cows are, too...but they aren't quite as capricious as bulls...or as strong.

Another important thing to know about cattle is that they have no problem at all walking all over you. Horses generally won't...they will avoid stepping on people (mostly). Horses running won't just tromple you, if they can avoid it in anyway.

Cows don't care. If you happen to be laying on the ground drinking a drink or braiding a daisy chain...and your pet cow is coming up from the creek and puts a foot wrong..there will be no quit maneuvering to avoid squishing you. Likewise, if you are between a cow and a fence and the cow needs to turn around, you're going to get squished and possibly killed. YOu can push against a horse and a horse will give way. But a cow won't. 

Once they learn they can go through fences you're in trouble too. They don't get injured by wire like horses do...I've seen cows that will just walk right through 4 strands of barbed wire, ripping it up, and all the cows of the field will follow. 

Cows are a big pain. I always thought I'd like them a lot more if they were...I dunno...miniature...or something...lol.

Oh and it's exceedingly hard to kill a grown bull with a shot to the head. You have to know where to aim and you need a calibre that will penetrate that ungodly thick skull....


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

And for some reason, the few times I've been conned into helping with cattle, I always end up managing the freaking bulls....


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Bulls are dangerous. Cows are, too...but they aren't quite as capricious as bulls...or as strong.
> 
> Another important thing to know about cattle is that they have no problem at all walking all over you. Horses generally won't...they will avoid stepping on people (mostly). Horses running won't just tromple you, if they can avoid it in anyway.
> 
> ...



omg.... the long horns would just use their horns, wrap the barb wire around them and twist it out....  the grass on the other side ya know.  They would get calls all the time... "the cows are out" .... so it was back to pounding in posts with the back hoe.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> And for some reason, the few times I've been conned into helping with cattle, I always end up managing the freaking bulls....



I carry the treat bucket.... they love me!


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

I throw the treats and run for the hills.

I freaking hate cows, always have lol.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> i throw the treats and run for the hills.
> 
> I freaking hate cows, always have lol.




lol....


----------

